# Adding weight to arrows



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello all…. Looking for some insight on a arrow build…. I am looking to build a heavier arrow for my hunting setup….My current setup is a elite synergy 29.5” draw set at 85 #’s with a 425 grain arrow i am shooting 310 fps . I’m shooting a gold tip pro hunter 300 at roughly 28.25” carbon to carbon how much weight can I add before I am under spined…. Just seeing if anyone has any insight before I waste a bunch of money on trying different arrows… thank you In advance. End goal would be a single bevel head capable of breaking bone probably in the 7 grain per pound range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Jul 16, 2019)

You're likely already mildly underspined depending on exactly how your current arrow is configured. Assuming 130 gr on the front end (insert + head/point) and 30 gr on the back (nock + fletching), OT2Go says optimal spine is 280. If your draw weight truly is 85# (is it an 80# bow with cables twisted up to get more poundage?), I wouldn't add any more front end weight to your 300 spine arrows.


----------



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

Mighty Mouse said:


> You're likely already mildly underspined depending on exactly how your current arrow is configured. Assuming 130 gr on the front end (insert + head/point) and 30 gr on the back (nock + fletching), OT2Go says optimal spine is 280. If your draw weight truly is 85# (is it an 80# bow with cables twisted up to get more poundage?), I wouldn't add any more front end weight to your 300 spine arrows.


Just 80 pound limbs that bottomed out at 85…..bow actually tuned awesome with 340 Herman ics….I recently bought gold tips and went to 300 spine with hopes of going heavier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

Beeman not Herman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Jul 16, 2019)

I think you'd be better off switching to a 250 spine shaft if you want a heavier arrow, but you could add weight to your 300's and see what happens. Adding 170 gr worth of Gold Tip FACT weights behind your insert would be a fairly cheap way to test and would get you to your 7 gpp target (595 gr TAW). Spine charts/software would say that's mighty weak, but who knows, it may still tune okay for you.


----------



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the heavier inserts …..think they are the 50 grain inserts not the fact system ones….just don’t want an arrow being to weak and exploding it through my wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

Did your current set up perform bad? I cant imagine that arrow having trouble zipping through critters. I shoot closer to 500gr from a 29.5" dl and 70lb set up but i wouldn't turn my nose up at 425gr going 310...thats a hammer set up.


----------



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

No not at all but wanted to add insurance and quiet bow down if possible…wanted to shoot heavier than 5 Grains per pound as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riskol (Jul 16, 2010)

Also shoot large openers 2.5 vortex specifically haven’t had a deer run out of site when you hit ‘em anywhere between front and rear legs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Jul 16, 2019)

riskol said:


> I have the heavier inserts …..think they are the 50 grain inserts not the fact system ones….just don’t want an arrow being to weak and exploding it through my wrist


If your arrows have GT .246" 50 gr aluminum inserts, they should have rear-facing threads that could accommodate FACT weights. The photo below shows one of these inserts with and without a FACT weight screwed in.

I don't think you're at any risk of catastrophic arrow failure at the weights you're considering. 300 spine might be weak enough to give you tuning issues, but not so weak that it's going to break due to launch forces.


----------



## Redneck77 (Feb 1, 2021)

riskol said:


> Hello all…. Looking for some insight on a arrow build…. I am looking to build a heavier arrow for my hunting setup….My current setup is a elite synergy 29.5” draw set at 85 #’s with a 425 grain arrow i am shooting 310 fps . I’m shooting a gold tip pro hunter 300 at roughly 28.25” carbon to carbon how much weight can I add before I am under spined…. Just seeing if anyone has any insight before I waste a bunch of money on trying different arrows… thank you In advance. End goal would be a single bevel head capable of breaking bone probably in the 7 grain per pound range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with Mighty Mouse. If you're running 125gr points you could be in trouble already.
What is your front of center (f.o.c.)? It needs to be between 12%-18%. I gained 4% f.o.c. on a friend's arrow by fletching with 2.25" feathers instead of Blazer style vanes. Basically 3 feathers weigh slightly less than 1 vane.
There's a lot to consider when trying to design a custom arrow. I've been shooting the Helix sgl bevel head since they hit the market.
I'd suggest finding an arrow company that has an arrow 1 to 2 spines heavier than a 300. Especially if you are shooting a heavier head.
Good luck!


----------

